# Pet forum Crufts 2012 results



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Post your crufts results here so that they are all together and we can see how every one has done


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Cleo and I were at Crufts yesterday and were placed 3rd in Post Grad. I was very pleased with her.

Had a very long day and came home with a much lighter purse!!! 

Hope everyone else has had fun!

Xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cleo and I were at Crufts yesterday and were placed 3rd in Post Grad. I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cleo and I were at Crufts yesterday and were placed 3rd in Post Grad. I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


Well done to you and Cleo


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cleo and I were at Crufts yesterday and were placed 3rd in Post Grad. I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


Well done to you both


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done all.xx unfortunately i haven't been able to go now. i'm gutted.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't show Treacle anymore but her sister had a fantastic day. I have started a thread so you can see how she did!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Didn't get placed with any of mine. Ember's sister was 2nd in her gamekeepers class 

we had a good day saturday and Tilly finished 12th in the special pre beginner stakes final


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

had a lovely day. my bitch pandora got 2nd special junior bitch (14 entries) and my dog Perry went 1st Limit dog (14 entries) and got the RCC


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

the friend i went with got a first in post grad with belle, her norwich terrier. her other norwich missed out in her class because she wouldn't put her tail up. little minx put it straight up as soon as we were all back at the benches


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Well done to everyone who won at Crufts. Cheating slightly but the dog my girl is imminently due to whelp to got the Reserve CC:biggrin5:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done to everyone on their results! :thumbup:

Quinny was shorlisted out of 20 in mid-limit, but not placed, and he was shortlisted again in the YKC stakes, but again not placed.

We had a fantastic time - can't wait for all the pics to be sent to me so I can put some on here. It was lovely to meet Shrap for the first time - hope you managed to get home without going on that coach! - but unfortunately I never managed to get to see Cearott or Hawksport or Lovmydogs. I don't know where the time went to!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done everyone

My dog got VHC in Mid-Limit Dog (10 entries) was well pleased with him


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done all  . gutted i couldn't go


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Funniest Moments from Crufts 2012 - YouTube

I didn't know where else to post this...It made me chuckle


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

I just took my youngster Hawk who went 1st in special puppy then got best dog puppy - a good day especially being able to catch up with folk I only ever met up with at Crufts - pity it was overshadowed by all the controversy !


----------

